# IBM Thinkcentre drivers...



## Brutalfate (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey there.. Today I picked up an IBM thinkcentre for free... However, It came with no HDD hence no Mobo drivers... Any ideas where I could find some?



The machines- 
Model Number: 8187-KAM
Serial Number: 99BG-TX3


Specs:

P4 3.00 Ghz
512MB DDR Ram
Onboard Graphics
Onboard Sound
-Should- have been a 40GB HDD


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 7, 2006)

www.ibm.com?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 7, 2006)

Intel, all IBM's use Intel chipsets. (except for one, some AMD machine from several years ago, yes bla bla)

The INF thingy from Intel should help a lot.


----------



## Polaris573 (Oct 7, 2006)

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-50534


----------

